# 1968 Lemans, shift console removal?



## supercab78 (Nov 6, 2011)

Front and back are loose. The center is not moving. I'm looking to confirm that there are screws somewere under the indicator plate. If so does the plate just lift straight up? I thought I'd ask before I start prying up and break something. There are no visible screws showing to remove the plate. Thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

If i remember from my 69' firebird you need to take off knob (C-clip) remove indicator trim plate, remove indicator, two screws front of trans hump to a bracket underneath and screw each side towards the back and one holding console to shifter housing from top.....been 30 years so i may be a bit foggy on it...:confused


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I know 69's have a different shifter than the 68's, but mybe this will help. To get mine out, in addition to removing all the console mounting screws, I have to remove the console box insert and then go in through the opening to remove two bolts that mount the shifter to a bracket that's bolted to the floor pan. That lets me lift up the console and shifter together enough to be able to disconnect the cable from the shifter, and then remove the console and shifter as a unit. The trim bezel around the shift lever on my 69 -was- held in by a couple of press-on speed nuts. I say -was- because the first time I removed it, I didn't know how it all went together so I pried up on the bezel to try to remove it and broke off both the mounting studs (doh!) - but it fits tightly enough into the recess around the shifter to keep it in place without them (whew!).

My 69 console fastens to the floor in 4 places: two sheet metal screws "inside" through a bracket at the rear, one sheet metal screw at the front center through the 'nose' of the console, and one large sheet metal screw/bolt through a bracket that's just behind the shifter.

Bear


----------



## supercab78 (Nov 6, 2011)

BearGRR; Sounds like the 68 might be the same way. I forgot to state that it is an automatic trans. Don't know if that makes a difference. We will be working on it later today. I'll let you know if you are correct. Thanks


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't know if yours is like the Hurst his and hers but it mounts to the floor with two screws in the back and mounts to the console with two in the front. To get there remove chrome shift gate and indicator + lens. Console of course comes out before you can get to aft screws. Good luck


----------



## supercab78 (Nov 6, 2011)

It's off! It came of the way BearGFR's did on his car. Thanks for the post everyone it saved us time and no broken parts trying to figure it out.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------

